# B & W In A Short Box Ram 2500



## JoyntVenture (Jan 18, 2013)

Very newbie here. We haven't even picked up our "new to us" 2010 Outback Sidney 321 fifth wheel. I am starting to lose sleep over the choice of a fifth wheel in the truck. We just bought a new Ram 2500 and have the chance to get a B & W hitch at low or no cost. The dealer also offered a free Reese hitch that is a slider (manual) It is one of the lower end ones from Reese. We will not do much traveling and so far, the campgrounds we are in are open, so I don't see any need for tight turns. I really like the clean bed in the truck without rails. Any thoughts from all you experts would be very helpful!


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

JoyntVenture said:


> Very newbie here. We haven't even picked up our "new to us" 2010 Outback Sidney 321 fifth wheel. I am starting to lose sleep over the choice of a fifth wheel in the truck. We just bought a new Ram 2500 and have the chance to get a B & W hitch at low or no cost. The dealer also offered a free Reese hitch that is a slider (manual) It is one of the lower end ones from Reese. We will not do much traveling and so far, the campgrounds we are in are open, so I don't see any need for tight turns. I really like the clean bed in the truck without rails. Any thoughts from all you experts would be very helpful!


I assume you are talking about B&W Gooseneck with 5th Wheel Companion. I tow a nearly 42 foot toy hauler and have no problems at all with this hitch. (Although I have a long bed.) B&W is an excellent hitch and they stand behind their products 100%.

I would like to know more about your Ram 2500. Could you please provide the following information?

Vehicle make and model
Body style/drivetrain
Bed length
Engine size
Transmission model
Axle ratio


----------



## JoyntVenture (Jan 18, 2013)

Dave-Gray said:


> Very newbie here. We haven't even picked up our "new to us" 2010 Outback Sidney 321 fifth wheel. I am starting to lose sleep over the choice of a fifth wheel in the truck. We just bought a new Ram 2500 and have the chance to get a B & W hitch at low or no cost. The dealer also offered a free Reese hitch that is a slider (manual) It is one of the lower end ones from Reese. We will not do much traveling and so far, the campgrounds we are in are open, so I don't see any need for tight turns. I really like the clean bed in the truck without rails. Any thoughts from all you experts would be very helpful!


I assume you are talking about B&W Gooseneck with 5th Wheel Companion. I tow a nearly 42 foot toy hauler and have no problems at all with this hitch. B&W is an excellent hitch and they stand behind their products 100%.

I would like to know more about your Ram 2500. Could you please provide the following information?

Vehicle make and model
Body style/drivetrain
Bed length
Engine size
Transmission model
Axle ratio
[/quote]

I just picked it up yesterday. It is a new 2012 Ram 2500 Diesel. 3.73 rearend with the 6 speed 68RFE transmission. It is a crew cab with the short box. 6' 6" approx. My old pick up was a Ram 1500. The box on that one was 5' 6".


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

I don't think you'll have any problem towing the 321 because I don't think the trailer's GVWR will exceed the truck's towing capacity. However, I do caution you on exceeding the truck's rear GAWR. This can be the most troublesome problem with short bed trucks towing 5th wheel trailers. To ensure you will not overload the axle, use the formulas below or you may use the Before You Buy RV app online which I strongly recommend.

Fifth Wheel Trailer (GVWR X 25 percent (.25) = GHWR)
GVWR: 18,000
X .25
GHWR= 4,500

Once you've calculated the trailer's GHWR you need to ensure the vehicle can tow this amount of weight by not exceeding the vehicle's rear Gross Axle Weight Rating (GAWR). I recommend you weigh your vehicle's rear axle at the nearest scale to obtain an accurate rear axle weight, ensuring the truck is fully loaded as you would be ready to tow for camping. To ensure your rear axle can safely tow the trailer's GHWR, perform the following calculation.

(GHWR + Rear Axle Weight) - Rear GAWR =
(A negative is good and you're under GAWR)
(A positive is bad and you're over GAWR)

Don't lose any sleep over this. Find out where the weights are and then we can discuss options if necessary.


----------



## Sandlapper (Apr 12, 2010)

I think you'll be fine with that 3/4 ton truck. I just worry about the short bed and smacking the cab of your new truck and crushing the corner of the front cap on the trailer. But if you pay attention, think about it everytime, you should be fine.


----------



## hoodscoop (Mar 29, 2012)

JoyntVenture said:


> Very newbie here. We haven't even picked up our "new to us" 2010 Outback Sidney 321 fifth wheel. I am starting to lose sleep over the choice of a fifth wheel in the truck. We just bought a new Ram 2500 and have the chance to get a B & W hitch at low or no cost. The dealer also offered a free Reese hitch that is a slider (manual) It is one of the lower end ones from Reese. We will not do much traveling and so far, the campgrounds we are in are open, so I don't see any need for tight turns. I really like the clean bed in the truck without rails. Any thoughts from all you experts would be very helpful!


WOW! what are the odds here. Last year we purchased a "new to us" 2010 321FRL Outback Sidney AND purchase a new 2500 diesel truck (when with a Ford).

The only problem I originaly ran into was the GVWR (gross vehicle weight rating). My kingpin weight with a fully loaded trailer is 2120 pounds or 21% of the trailer weight, which is about what is recommended. The truck's GVWR is 10,000 lbs. The truck solo without the trailer weights 8,000 lbs. and with the trailer it is up to 10,120 or 120 lbs. over the maximum allowed. All other weights are well within limits. The problem showed itself at the rear springs, which were compressed a little too much under the weight ...... probably should have got a F350. This put the truck with the "headlights in the sky" position. Anyway, took the truck over to the local spring shop and had them add one more leaf spring ($500) and it did the job. Knowing what I know today, I should have added air bags instead. I believe adding the additional leaf, this is what F350's have, I should be OK with the additional 120 lbs., hell, I could always fill the 50 gallon fresh water tank at the very rear of the trailer with about 375 lbs of water and likey lower the king pin weight .... I think.

Finally, although I am a slow driver, retired, I did once pull the RV at 80 mph for about 40 miles, shame on me!. It honestly pulls like its not there. I do recommended a slider hitch. Once camped beside a dude with a Dodge 2500 and both sides of his cab where crushed in from the trailer. You never know when you will need to make a sharp turn on the road.

Good luck with your Outback and let us know if you need any more help with the 321.


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

Oh, I just remembered. B&W is coming out this year with the The Companion Slider. You may want call them to find out latest production status.


----------



## JoyntVenture (Jan 18, 2013)

Thanks for all the replies and comments. I hate to sound so green, but the rear GVW never dawned on me. I was maxxed out on the pulling capacity on my 2010 Ram 1500. I had a Salem toy hauler that weighed around 8500 loaded with our four wheelers and some water, etc., etc. I really thought the 2500 would do more than I needed at 12,500 lb pulling weight. Now I can lose more sleep!! By the way, HoodScoop, I really liked the new Ford's with their diesel. I have heard nothing but good comments on it. Congrats to you. 
I got a price of around $1500 to buy and install a B & W with the companion. This compared to the "free" Reese Pro Series 15k the dealer is throwing in. More late night reading. Thanks again guys!


----------



## Dave-Gray (Jul 9, 2012)

JoyntVenture, don't knock yourself down for being green. Every one of us was green at the beginning, especially me. For that very reason and out of my own frustrations, I created FWS in hopes to reach newbies like you. I just wish I could reach the newbies sooner.

Hang in there. The other RVers and I will help you through this process.


----------



## JoyntVenture (Jan 18, 2013)

One year along with our fifth wheel. We love it. Now on the short box Ram 2500. When you are hurried, home late from work, need to move your camper to a friends acreage property and slightly cranky, you CAN and WILL smack the back of the truck with the trailer as you do a short 180 turn. It's an $1800 lesson if you are wondering! Yes it can happen, but I hope not again. Maybe a sliding fifth wheel would have been a good investment.


----------

